# VaporNode releases new website and services!



## fizzyjoe908 (Apr 23, 2015)

After nearly two years of a mediocre website that has been significantly outdated for the past year - VaporNode has released one that is brand new!

The site is fully responsive and ready to be indulged by all. It can be viewed at our URL here: https://vapornode.comPlease critique it as you see fit.

The new website includes additional pages that we added to subdue some of the questions we receive. The significant pages that were added contain our support policy and DMCA policy. Two new services are also being offered, though they are offspring of our current high-availability VPS services that we have offered for 7 months now.

The first of these new services is managed VPSs. These are KVM only and are based on our original VPS plans but have full management built into the price. A discounted cPanel / WHM license is also an available addon for these.

The second of these new services is a VPS reseller program. We are now confident in the feature set of our custom VPS control panel to offer it as a white-label solution for select partners. Our reseller program is tiered based on the amount of active resold services. This program is open to businesses and individuals alike but all potential resellers are manually reviewed before being added to the program.

Best regards


----------



## Licensecart (Apr 23, 2015)

Love it  well done guys


----------



## Mayers (Apr 29, 2015)

That's a really nice design it's not hard on the eyes, I like it ! Pretty good prices with the managed VPS.


----------

